# Let’s make an 80s playlist



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So the 90s one went so well so I figured I’d try my favourite decade of music.

White snake - in the still of the night 






Motlycrew-dr.feel good 






Lover boy - lovin every minute of it







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I wanted to post this in the other thread but discovered it was from the 80's...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Davidian (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Pino laying down the funk...


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh the 80s. Memories of girlfriends and concerts I wish I hadn't gone too...cough cough Thompson Twins/ OMD. This band however was one of my faves and I could post several great tunes. Went with this one. More to come.

[ h:// video]



 video]


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Great hits here too. Early on i heard INXS on a new wave Detroit station. I had some laments because there weren't many guitar sounds coming out of the artists I heard but then I heard these guys. I bought their Shabooh, Shobaah album I believe and became a big fan. It was a new type of rock and roll but I liked it.

[h://video]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I was a big U2 fan for most of the 80's. Wore the grooves/tape out of a couple copies of this album.

1983


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

laristotle said:


>


Yours is unquestionably the bigger hit. This one tho gets me in the feels, every single time. Play it loud.

1985


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Got to see this tour.

1984, duhhhhhh


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Anyone else follow Tom Bukovac's Homeskoolin sessions on YouTube? Highly recommended. He was groovin to this riff at the start so I took a few minutes to get it down. So much fun. Lexington Lab Band has a fabulous Def Leppard set to enjoy as well.

[h://video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

My fav album of the 80's. 
Freddie Mercury and Roger Taylor on backing vocals


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

Just squeaking into the timeframe - released in 1980.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh, the 80s you say?


























https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhAK0WYsELI

Killer Dwarfs - Stand Tall - Director's Cut (1987)

Chilliwack - My Girl

Triumph - Spellbound (Video)

Kim Mitchell - Lager & Ale

And, to show some love to a band that, for some unknown reason, deemed it a good idea to play Red Lake District High School one cold night in February (IIRC) in the 80s:

Kick Axe - On the Road to Rock (music video)


----------



## hondamatic (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## hondamatic (Feb 5, 2019)

[MEDIA]


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

World Party should have been huge...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

sulphur said:


>


This is what led me to Stevie.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

keto said:


> This is what led me to Stevie.


When I first moved up north in the spring of '85, I went for a beer at a buddies from work.
He threw on Couldn't Stand the Weather and Scuttle Buttin' came on and I was blown away.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I’m surprised several songs off Thriller aren’t mentioned. MJ was huge. Billie Jean definitely stood the test of time.

I can think of a ton of great Cars tunes off The Cars, Candy-O and Heartbeat City.

867-5309 (Jenny).

Eye of the Tiger.

Quiet Riot. Bang your heeeeaaad....

Rush Moving Pictures had several standouts.

Steve Millet Abracadabra.

The Kinks. Destroyer, Come Dancing.

Depeche Mode were in their heyday.

The Cure had a ton of great tunes.

I could go on and on. So much great music in all sorts of emerging genres.

Musically, the 80s, for me, was all about change, variety, a bit of this a bit of that.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

keto said:


> This is what led me to Stevie.


I saw SRV open for some iteration of Steppenwolf at a small bandshell in Toronto in the early 80’s. I didn’t know anything about him other than he played with Bowie. Needless to say I didn’t bother to stay for Steppenwolf. Kind of like Hendrix opening for the Monkees. 

I think this was the day before the legendary ElMocambo show, so he was on fire. Wired, but on fire.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

laristotle said:


>


This was one of the first tunes that I learned how to play.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Kingdom Come - Get It On (1988) (Music Video) WIDESCREEN 720p


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ah, suprised I let Cult Electric album slip my mind, it's still a favorite.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

leftysg said:


> Oh the 80s. Memories of girlfriends and concerts I wish I hadn't gone too...cough cough Thompson Twins/ OMD. This band however was one of my faves and I could post several great tunes. Went with this one. More to come.
> 
> [ h:// video]
> 
> ...


I was a HUUUUUUUGE Echo and the Bunnymen fan. Had every album they put out. People still have no clue who they are when I mention to this day.

My contribution to this list is my all time 80s fave band, The Jam.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

+1 for the Jam. I was a big fan o Style Council too.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

This thread is 100% up my alley. I don't have time to list them all, but I will start with the penultimate 80's New Wave anthem.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

A little insanity for the flip of it:
YNGWIE J. MALMSTEEN - I`ll See The Light Tonight video

Abrupt change!
Simple Minds - Don't You (Forget About Me)


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

The 80's, decade of the greatest ballads


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The Monks - Drugs In My Pocket
The Vapors - Turning Japanese
Hall and Oats - Maneater
John Cougar - Hurts So Good


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> The Monks - Drugs In My Pocket


One of the first singles that I bought. First was crazy train because a friend was picking it up.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

This was the flipside.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Actually, Love In Stereo is my favourite song off the album.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> Actually, Love In Stereo is my favourite song off the album.


I've only ever heard the 2 songs. LOL! I think from there I got into AC/DC and it wasn't cool to like the Monks. Haha.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That whole Monks album is pretty good.

Nice Legs, shame about your face.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

@keto slides in some led fucking zeppelin. 1982, bitch. Dedicated to @YaReMi





This was our wedding song. Or was supposed to be. The DJ fked up and didn’t bring it.





wow, RP vid is really bad. Skip it.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

From the Honeydrippers comments section.....


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

The indelible Annie Lennox. 
First video i ever watched back in the Much Music days of 1988.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

When MM first arrived this video was in pretty heavy rotation. Not a fan but the video has been stuck in my brain forever.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

ARGYBARGY (the whole album) is a classic.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

All The Best Cowboys Have Chinese Eyes (entire album) 

I had my hair cut like this - on purpose - in 1982


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

This video take me back man, its got it all. Swagger, sex, pain, love, desire.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Jangly 80's band I followed for awhile. this was my fav album of theirs.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

When they were kids.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## LouisFNCyphre (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

WOW. Lot's of pages I hadn't seen. Hope this one isn't a re-post. 
As an 80's kid, this was my first intro to the Kinks. Lola, and You Really Got Me came later


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## LouisFNCyphre (Apr 23, 2021)




----------

